

Ask HN: Would you hire an ex-government intel intern? - SecTempAccount

I&#x27;m considering applying to the grad program for my countries NSA equivalent. My country is a participant in five eyes. Would you have any concerns hiring someone who has worked for one of these agencies, especially post-snowden? I&#x27;m not 100% sure I want to work in that sort of environment, and I don&#x27;t want to restrict my options by working there.
======
mschuster91
Yes. Once you decide to go into the secret services area, there's virtually no
way of going back.

